# GSG Offers StarTex Satin Finish Plastisol Ink



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

StarTex plastisol screen printing inks, offered exclusively by GSG, are formulated for high productivity, wet-on-wet printing. Ideal for manual or automatic presses, this opaque series resists buildup and is ready to use from the container. 

The inks have a creamy viscosity that does not excessively shear and excellent flash properties. They offer a satin finish and come in a wide range of popular colors. Ideal fabrics include 100% cotton, cotton/poly blends, 100% polyester, and some synthetics. A low-bleed white underbase is required if printing on fabrics with polyester content to reduce dye migration. 

For printing on white cotton, an underbase also is recommended. Ideal screen tension ranges between 25 and 35 newtons with a 60-80 durometer squeegee or 70/90/70 triple squeegee. It gels at 230 degrees F and cures at 320 degrees F. It cleans up easily with a biodegradable screen wash.

Graphic Solutions Group offers equipment and supplies for the decorated apparel, signs and graphics, and electrical sign industries. For more information, contact the company at (800) 366-1776; e-mail: [email protected]; or visit the website at Graphic Solutions Group.


----------

